# WHOA! Clear BFP at only 9 dpo!



## Lilboogie

My husband and I have been married for a little over two years and TTC for only two months. After our last round of BD, we decided to put it off for awhile due to some circumstances that had come up, thinking it surely wouldn't happen only two months in anyway :haha:

Well, that second attempt was apparently a success. I got a clear :bfp: at only 9 dpo on Dollar Store test this morning! Symptoms that were unusual for me and convinced me to test were night sweats, achy legs, and extraordinarily perky nips all starting at 7 dpo. No funny CM, no implantation bleeding or cramps, no nausea, and barely sore BBs (there is hope for us all).

Anyone else feel this nervous?! Anyone else have these achy feelings in their uterus? Anyone else feel this NERVOUS?! :laugh2: Tell me I am not alone in feeling overjoyed and utterly anxious at the same time!


----------



## Beautifulbub

Aww congrats I am currently 9dpo. Had a positive at 7dpo but all negative since :/. This is my second mnth too so plz send me some of ur lucky baby dust lol


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats!


----------



## Lilboogie

Beautifulbub said:


> Aww congrats I am currently 9dpo. Had a positive at 7dpo but all negative since :/. This is my second mnth too so plz send me some of ur lucky baby dust lol

Oh how frustrating! Were you using the same brand of tests? Sending you oodles of baby dust and high hopes that this is still your month :) Let me know if anything changes. 

Thanks for the congrats, ladies!


----------



## Sushai

Congrats!!


----------



## Beautifulbub

Yeah same tests chick. Haven't tested since 8dpo to avoid the disappointment and thank you xx


----------



## Lilboogie

Thanks so much for the congrats! Took another test this evening with the hubby so he could share in the joy- it was surprisingly MUCH darker even though I'd been drinking a ton of water and it had only been 12 hours since the last test (I had even warned him that it might come back looking negative, haha). Hoping this is a good sign of a healthy pregnancy! :D

If all goes well, due date is July 13. Any other July babies out there?


----------



## Beautifulbub

Aww thats sweet congrats chick xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :D


----------



## brianswifey

congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Lilboogie

Just got my blood test result back from the doc...ITS POSITIVE!!! Now I am REALLY excited!!! Thanks for all the congrats, I am beside myself with joy :happydance:

Baby dust to one and all!!!


----------



## Cgreel

I just got my positive blood test back today so I'm with ya on the July baby! We've been TTC for a year and did my first round of Clomid this past cycle. Still in shock but more than excited. My only symptoms were body aches, more acne than normal, and constintly hungry. Last week I had some weird pulling sensation in my lower abdomen that I've never felt before but no nausea or bb tenderness! I go in Tuesday for more blood work, hoping for sticky beans for both of us!!!


----------



## Lilboogie

Cgreel said:


> I just got my positive blood test back today so I'm with ya on the July baby! We've been TTC for a year and did my first round of Clomid this past cycle. Still in shock but more than excited. My only symptoms were body aches, more acne than normal, and constintly hungry. Last week I had some weird pulling sensation in my lower abdomen that I've never felt before but no nausea or bb tenderness! I go in Tuesday for more blood work, hoping for sticky beans for both of us!!!

Congratulations!!! Hooray!!! Have you seen the July Sunbeams thread? There are a LOT of July babies on the way :) We have a lot of the same symptoms. My legs have been really achy (almost flu-like but I'm not sick), face is breaking out, and I am super hungry, too. I've also been cramping periodically with sharp little pains near my hips. BBs are only slightly sensitive- usually much worse before AF! Any food or smell aversions? I smelled dinner leftovers this morning and almost hurled!


----------



## Cgreel

No I haven't noticed anything new with smelling things although now that you mention it I made myself a salad and put crab meat on it and after one bite couldn't do any more. Have you had an appt yet? I'm excited to find out my approx due date!


----------



## Lilboogie

I can see why seafood would be one of the first foods to go...it has such a strong smell and taste! Hope you were able to find something else that settled ok :) I've been putting black beans and avocado on/in everything! I can't seem to get enough :) I just scheduled my first appointment for the 28th- so exciting! You?


----------



## srrhc

Huge congrats! So exciting!


----------



## Cgreel

I go on Tuesday for more blood work, I was so excited after I heard them say "you're pregnant" that I was t really listening well but I think they are checking my progesterone level again and then an ultrasound the following week. I feel so bloated, I used to go to the gym quite often but decided to cut back and now I'm scared to do too much exercising. Guess I'll add that to the list of questions for my first appt, lol!


----------



## Lilboogie

Let me know how your first appointment goes! I'm not sure what to do about exercise either as I am currently underweight (the cause was determined to be IBS last week) and having trouble gaining. I don't want to exercise away precious calories! 

I went in for my first beta today (though my doctor said she ordered one from the sample I gave for my qualitative test on 11/1- haven't seen that result yet). Have you gotten your numbers back? I'm dying to know what mine are :) I do feel somewhat assured by the daily darkening of my Dollar Tree tests. Puts me at ease!

Here's a progression pic- so much fun! Hubby is amazed at the difference a day makes :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 48


----------



## Beautifulbub

Hun I have been testing everyday. Had a faint positive on sainsburys + test. Then same day cb digital pregnant 1 2 weeks then nice pink line on fr test. Sincr then done sainsburys dihutal and tjat said pregnant and internet cheapies on the evening that look like ur 12dpo. U think its ok? Am 4 weeks and 1 day n had dull ache plus light stabbing pain on right side n a bit on left. U had this lilboogie?? Xxxx


----------



## Beautifulbub

I've done too many tests I know just can't believe its happened so quickly to me x am a bit worried about the cramp feelings though but gone now.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats x


----------



## Lilboogie

Beautifulbub said:


> Hun I have been testing everyday. Had a faint positive on sainsburys + test. Then same day cb digital pregnant 1 2 weeks then nice pink line on fr test. Sincr then done sainsburys dihutal and tjat said pregnant and internet cheapies on the evening that look like ur 12dpo. U think its ok? Am 4 weeks and 1 day n had dull ache plus light stabbing pain on right side n a bit on left. U had this lilboogie?? Xxxx

I think its ok! My friend used the same tests as me and said they never darkened for her. She's 5 months along now and having a baby girl! I really wouldn't worry :) I have had achy pressure, cramps, and sharp right-side pains too! Sharp pains have decreased a little but mild cramps occur throughout the day. I've heard that its actually a good thing- means baby is implanting further and/or ligaments are getting ready to stretch :) You are not alone, friend :hugs: Have you had any blood tests yet? Have you scheduled your first prenatal appointment?


----------



## Beautifulbub

No and no lol. Spoke to my doc and he said to book in a few weeks would love to book o e now though and thank u chick. I really needed to hear that. They lasted a fee hours n just a dull ache again now. Have u had bloods done? X


----------



## Xxenssial

congrats


----------



## Lilboogie

I just got the results of yesterday's beta from my doc...571 at 14dpo!!! Not too shabby, I should say :D She also ordered the test on the qualitative sample I gave at 11dpo for comparison, but haven't gotten results back yet from that one. For now, I am going to revel in the nice, high numbers from yesterday :happydance:


----------



## Beautifulbub

Awww congrats babe!! I have my 1st doc app this afternoon. Shall i ask for beta test or do they just do it for you? x


----------



## Lilboogie

My doc didn't order it until I asked. See if they mention anything and, if not, tell them you would like the test for peace of mind. They should be more than willing to order it :) Let me know how it goes, friend! :flower:


----------



## Beautifulbub

I will hun, I am a bit concerned as last night and twice today i have major period cramps. . . like i am just about to come on. Its been like a dull belly sche but quite painful. I havent ha any bleeding and the pain has gone now. It only lasts like 10 minutes but dont know what it is and im so scared :( xx


----------



## Cgreel

I've been having those same cramps! I thought that once I saw those 2 pink lines that I would quit worrying so much but nope...every time I go to the bathroom I get nervous that I'm going to see blood. I think we just need to try our best to relax and let our body do its thing, nothing is worse on our growing baby than worrying 24/7 and stressing out. Easier said than done though! :)


----------



## Lilboogie

Yes, don't worry! My cramps were terrible and the sharp, shooting pains about doubled me over a few times, but now I just have mild cramps and aches throughout the day. Unless you're bleeding I really wouldn't worry at all. It means that baby is either burrowing in a little deeper or your uterus is preparing to stretch, and those are GOOD things :D


----------



## Beautifulbub

Thanx hun xx Think me u n Xxleighxx should be bump buddies! We are all due the same time I think. Doc said 12th July today xx


----------



## Lilboogie

Hooray for bump buddies! Cgreel, you want in on our bump group? :D I finally got my HCG level for 11 dpo- 106! That means my numbers have been doubling every 30 hours...oh joy :happydance:


----------



## Cgreel

Of course! I went today for my beta count but when they called me back this afternoon the results weren't back yet so hoping to hear back tomorrow. I'm just so nervous but I think until I see my numbers increasing and hear the heartbeat I'm going to be on pins and needles. Trying to stay relaxed though!


----------



## Cgreel

Lilboogie said:


> Hooray for bump buddies! Cgreel, you want in on our bump group? :D I finally got my HCG level for 11 dpo- 106! That means my numbers have been doubling every 30 hours...oh joy :happydance:

Yay for such wonderful news, it doesn't take much to get us excited!


----------



## Lilboogie

Cgreel, have you gotten your numbers back? We need an update!!! :)

I woke up at 2:00am this morning with a full-on flu...sore throat, nausea, body aches, runny nose, the WHOLE shebang. Feeling incredibly miserable and really hoping it doesn't effect baby. Thankfully, I rarely develop high fevers, just feel crummy. 

How is everyone else feeling? Thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## Beautifulbub

I'm ok, had my 1st midwife app today and was abort and sweet. Will be seen at 9 weeks now. Mild cramps n tender nips that's about it. O oh been moody and I cried for a lil bit so add emotional to that xx


----------



## Lilboogie

Beautifulbub said:


> I'm ok, had my 1st midwife app today and was abort and sweet. Will be seen at 9 weeks now. Mild cramps n tender nips that's about it. O oh been moody and I cried for a lil bit so add emotional to that xx

Glad you're feeling mostly well so far, friend- save for the cramps and tenderness :) Hope short and sweet is ok- or do you wish you'd had more time with the midwife? Ah the moodiness, my poor hubby got a dose of that yesterday. Thankfully he's very understanding. Was your due date confirmed at the appt?


----------



## Cgreel

Yep got my numbers back I started out at 140 and I'm at 805 now, I was very happy to hear it had increased that much! It seems rather how for how early I am (about 4 weeks) so not sure what else that could mean...any thoughts?! Okay so now for the tmi question, lol, I've been having a really thick creamy white cm that comes and goes. Only notice it when I go to the bathroom, anyone have this? Other than that I've been great no nausea or much cramping this week. My first ultrasound is nov 20 so I'm super excited to see our lil nugget for the first time and get an official date. Hope you get to feeling better lilboogie! Love having you ladies to talk to since I haven't told any friends yet!


----------



## Lilboogie

Hooray those are great numbers!!! Could mean you're a couple days further along than you thought, or maybe twins? Then again, a lot of women post high numbers and it just meant their little bean was super healthy and growing like a weed :) 

As far as CM, I usually have a ton of creamy stuff between O and AF. I've been almost dry since my BFP, with just a little EWCM here and there. Definitely have read that that's a common symptom early on that increases by third trimester. Sounds like everything is coming along nicely for you! :D


----------



## Beautifulbub

Hi ladies, I am in the UK and they didnt take m blood so hope that my bubba is ok as i have no idea what my HCG levels are! I threw away all my ash trays yesterday and anything the made e think of smoking! Have quit as of today! I know i will struggle but hey it needs to be done. I thought i would have more time with the midwife but wasnt too upset just wish she would have confirmed it with bloods but obv not. Have had to tell y work so everyone practivally knows now due to being seen at the docs with the midwife lol :/ Yeah my due date was confirmed as 13.07.13!!! And next app is on Dec 6th x Have u both got morning sickness yet??? xx


----------



## Lilboogie

Congrats on quitting smoking!!! Stay strong, you can definitely do it :) Your little poppyseed with thank you, too :D Just headed home from the emergency room :( My fever spiked to 102 and I was quite dehydrated, needing two liters of fluids. Diagnosed with sinus infection too (and possibly strep throat) and put on amoxicillin. Please keep me and baby in your thoughts and prayers...I am hoping my high fever didn't cause any problems for him/her. 

Wow we are due the EXACT same day! Amazing!!! No morning sickness yet here...just food aversions (namely sweets of all kinds and shrimp). How about you?


----------



## Beautifulbub

Lilboogie are u due on 13th too? I hope you get better soon babe :) You and your baby will be fine! So r u 4+6 or 5 weeks cuz ur 2 tickers say different thngs. I am still haveing period pains, occasional back pain and thats about it :) Havent had a cig so far today. Everytime i crave i am thinking of the baby. Just hope i can do it lol cuz its so hard x


----------



## Lilboogie

Way to go on the cigs :D Yes, I am due on July 13, too...what's funny is that I entered the exact same due date for both tickers and they still came up with different days? Don't know why. I'm 4w6d like you, so it'll be fun tomorrow to wake up and know that I am officially 5w pregnant!

Have you told anyone yet? We only told one couple (our closest "couple friends") and I told one other friend. If the 6w2d scan goes well on the 19th, we will announce to parents and siblings on Thanksgiving (no extended family though). Everyone else will have to wait until either Christmas or New Year.


----------



## Beautifulbub

We have told everyone babe. Partner told most ppl as he is sooo excited n just decided to tell ppl too. Plus got caught seeing midwife by a girl from work so they know too. But as I work in care they needed to know anyway. Just figure whatever happens I will have support. I have to wait till 12 weeks to see bubba heartbeat :) Thats ages away. I hope all is ok x p.s. I have.bot had a fag alll day :)


----------



## Lilboogie

I wish I could just tell everyone for the same reason you mentioned...support. Unfortunately, hubby is dead set against it (he LOVES having it as our special secret) and I know he'd be hurt if I went ahead and did it anyway. So I guess I'll just have to buckle down for a couple more weeks :) sigh...

Woo HOO on keeping up quitting. So awesome :D


----------



## Lilboogie

I had my first scan today! Baby was at a funny angle but, according to doctor, measured perfectly at 6 weeks with a healthy heart rate of 140-145. It was amazing seeing that beautiful little flicker on the screen! Hubby and I were kind of in shock on the ride home...it feels so much more real now :D Meet our little sweet pea! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Beautifulbub

Awww thats beautiful babe!! So happy for you!!! Why did you have such an early scan? x


----------



## Beautifulbub

Just noticed i got pregnant 2nd cycle of TTC too lol xxx


----------



## Lilboogie

Beautifulbub said:


> Awww thats beautiful babe!! So happy for you!!! Why did you have such an early scan? x

Thanks!!! It was so exciting- we took a video of the heartbeat, too, and I've been watching it over and over :D I guess it's standard for my provider to offer the first scan at 6-7 weeks to confirm heartbeat. My doctor even said if I'm ever concerned or feel uneasy between scheduled scans to just come in and they'll check and make sure everything is okay...very reassuring :)

Woo hoo for second cycle sisters!! So thankful it happened so quickly for us! How are you feeling??


----------



## xprincessx

congratulations x


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------

